# Norfolkline Bargain ?



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Ad on p14 of the latest CC magazine offers £27 e.w. for Motorhomes up to 8m on Norfolkline. You need to go on a Sunday and return on a Friday.

Just booked, through the CC website, return trip in July/ August for £54, which seemed pretty good for peak season travel.

Nothing like it shows on Norfolkline's own site, so I presume this must be a CC special. Compared with what I had to pay P&O in March, I have more than recovered my CC membership fee.

TC


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Booked with Norfolk line 2 days ago for the same price 54.02 return through the caravan club. Saving more than paid for my membership this year. Only stipulation is that you have to go on a Sunday and Return on a Friday.

Phil


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Norfolk Line*

Just returned from 3 1/2 weeks in Europe. Paid £42 for the return trip, and then discovered the cheapest wine ever on board... Now that's what I call a bargain.


----------

